
Pit Ponies: ghosts of the coal mines - brudgers
https://www.horsejournals.com/popular/history-heritage/ghosts-coal-mines
======
rad_gruchalski
This reminded me of a Polish primary school reading:
[https://www.amazon.com/Lysek-pokladu-Idy-Morcinek-
Gustaw/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Lysek-pokladu-Idy-Morcinek-
Gustaw/dp/8375685992)

Exactly on this subject.

